# Office 2003 Download



## watercooled (10. August 2014)

Hi,

Ich richte gerade für meine Tante ihren PC wieder her (XP->7).
Auf diesem war Office 2003, den Key habe ich ausgelesen aber die CD ist nicht mehr auffindbar.

Wo könnte man das denn downloaden?


----------



## S754 (10. August 2014)

Also die Suchmaschine spuckt bei mir einige Ergebnisse mit Download aus. Einfach die Testversion herunterladen und dann aktivieren.
PS: Mit dem Supportende von XP ist auch gleichzeitig das für Office 2003 beendet worden!

Kauf am besten Office 2010, einfachere Bedienung, mehr Möglichkeiten. Gibts ab 50-80€.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (10. August 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> Kauf am besten Office 2010, einfachere Bedienung, mehr Möglichkeiten. Gibts ab 50-80€.


 Im Privaten Gebrauch tut es auch Libre bzw Open Office.


----------



## S754 (10. August 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6689373 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Privaten Gebrauch tut es auch Libre bzw Open Office.


 
Genau. Oder so


----------



## watercooled (10. August 2014)

Die Dame ist 72. Das ist sie halt gewohnt.

Hat mir mal jemand einen Link? Finde das garnicht...


----------



## watercooled (11. August 2014)

Keiner?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. August 2014)

Frag mal bei MS nach, ob sie dir einen Link geben können wo du es herunter laden kannst, zb dort : Microsoft Community


----------



## S754 (11. August 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Die Dame ist 72. Das ist sie halt gewohnt.


 
Das ist ja das gute an Open/Libre Office. Ist aufgebaut wie Office 2003 und nicht wie 2007&2010.
Daher tun sich damit Leute, die von 03 umsteigen leichter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T-Drive (25. August 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> Kauf am besten Office 2010, einfachere Bedienung, mehr Möglichkeiten. Gibts ab 50-80€.



Sorry für die späte Frage(Urlaub)

Wo gibts ein 10er für diesen Preis ?


----------



## S754 (25. August 2014)

Amazon.de, da hab ich mein Office gekauft.
http://www.amazon.de/Microsoft-Offi...8&qid=1408977464&sr=8-11&keywords=office+2010

Sonst halt auf ebay, aber da muss man verdammt aufpassen!


----------



## T-Drive (25. August 2014)

Einen gebrauchten englischen Key für 83 € oder ein gebrauchtes Home+S für 109€,  und beides von Händlern bei denen ich bestimmt nichts bestellen werde. So einfach(billig) ists also auch wieder nicht.


----------



## S754 (25. August 2014)

Mir kommt vor das Office ist extrem teuer geworden. Damals(2010)habe ich Office Home and Student 2010 mit DVD für 3PCs um 60€ neu bei Amazon gekauft.


----------



## NuVirus (25. August 2014)

Ich hatte auf Ebay mal einen Key gekauft für nen Bekannten, ging zwar man musste aber anrufen.


----------



## Kandzi (27. August 2014)

Hab ne office 2003 CD bei mir rumliegen.
Ich kann dir en image machen wennde willst


----------

